# need quick advice - over the counter stuff to calm anxiety?



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Anxiety has been going into overdrive at work.

I have developed a bit of hayfever in the past few months but not taken anything. Everyone tells me to take anti-histamines but they make you drowsy. Does the dowsiness calm anxiety? Or is there any other over-the-counter stuff I can take that will have an effect?

Please reply quickly I could buy something tomorrow in my lunch break. 

Thanks!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

You might want to try Valerian.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lisa said:


> Does the drowsiness calm anxiety?


Well, it's hard to be nervous when you're barely even conscious, but I think there's a difference between being calm and simply being too tired to worry.

The only OTC product I've ever used that actually calms anxiety is alcohol. Not recommended for use at work.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> Lisa said:
> 
> 
> > Does the drowsiness calm anxiety?
> ...


Yes, I have actually considered that :lol but I do not want to sacrifice what little there is left of my reputation.

Thanks srschrim, I will see if they have that at the pharmacy.

Anyone know something else I could try?


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Phenibut. I am not sure if you can get it over the counter. You definitely can buy it online though. It works for many people.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks AdrianG.  I will pm again when I am better, hope that's ok.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

paul6237 said:


> Aside from what's already been mentioned - kava kava and theanine.
> Kava and valerian root made me drowsy, theanine helps mildly with no side affects, but every little bit helps, i guess. Good luck, I hope you find something that works. btw there's an OTC product at GNC which has phenibut, downside is kava and valerian are also mixed into it, and it WILL make you drowsy, yet relaxed.


Thanks, I have a little list of stuff I can ask for tomorrow. This is so sad really.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

You can try Rescue Remedy. It is made up of Bach Flower water and is quite famous for helping calm you down in very stressful situations. You can now get pastilles but it is mainly in bottle/dropper form and also aerosol.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

paul6237 said:


> Aside from what's already been mentioned - kava kava and theanine.
> Kava and valerian root made me drowsy, theanine helps mildly with no side affects, but every little bit helps, i guess. Good luck, I hope you find something that works. btw there's an OTC product at GNC which has phenibut, downside is kava and valerian are also mixed into it, and it WILL make you drowsy, yet relaxed.


I am all about the Kava. That stuff works really well for me.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

What did you get? Did it help??


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I take "Anxiety X" its all natural and helps calm me but so does about 1000mg of valerian root depending on the brand name.


----------



## WhiteWings (May 27, 2008)

in australia we hav this stuff called 'st johns wart'. sounds gross, wierd name, but apparently pretty good 4 anxiety as far as OTC stuff goes. u guys in the states may not have it though


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 19, 2008)

I agree, try Kava. I suggest you get the one by Gaia Herbs, it's called "Kava Kava Professional Strength". I researched Kava a lot and found this one to the most powerful. It works within 20 minutes. Here's the link:

http://www.gaiaherbs.com/product.php?id=160












kikachuck said:


> paul6237 said:
> 
> 
> > Aside from what's already been mentioned - kava kava and theanine.
> ...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I heard somewhere that kava kava is bad for your health not sure exaclty what anatomy (liver)? is effected but correct me if Im wrong


----------



## VerbalHologram (Feb 19, 2007)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> I heard somewhere that kava kava is bad for your health not sure exaclty what anatomy (liver)? is effected but correct me if Im wrong


if you take it too frequently it may adversly affect the liver


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 19, 2008)

I read that too that's why I only use it before an important event or when I'm VERY stressed out. The professional strength Kava Kava is particularly potent and should not be used too often.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> I heard somewhere that kava kava is bad for your health not sure exaclty what anatomy (liver)? is effected but correct me if Im wrong


Yeah, I've heard that, but almost nothing is immune to negative side effects if used in large doses. I read about this on wikipedia (grain of salt) and the main study where the claim comes from also said that most people who had liver problems while on the kava were mixing it with alcohol, which I don't do. So who knows.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I will try and get hold of some kava kava.


----------

